# Macragge's Honour HH Limited Edition



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

Does anyone know how much did this limited edition of Macragge's Honour sell at the BL Weekender? Apparently only 350 copies of it...


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

I don't know how much they cost at the Weekender, but my understanding was that they were going to go for 80 British Pounds each.


----------



## HamsterExAstris (Jun 15, 2013)

Phoebus said:


> I don't know how much they cost at the Weekender, but my understanding was that they were going to go for 80 British Pounds each.


Ouch. For that price, I'd expect it to be full color, but I'm pretty sure it isn't...


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm pretty sure it is. The pages Black Library released on its website some time ago, and the pages shown at the last big even as well, were full-color.

Something else. I'm an aficionado of graphic novels. What I saw in 'Macragge's Honour' blew my socks off.

Wait, what I meant is... it was terrible! Don't try buying it on opening day! Don't clog up the buying queue online! :biggrin:


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Macragge’s Honour absolutely blew me away when I read it. It felt like watching a Horus Heresy movie and a damned good one at that. 

Cannot recommend it highly enough. Shame its not on general release yet so I could get myself a copy.  



HamsterExAstris said:


> Ouch. For that price, I'd expect it to be full color, but I'm pretty sure it isn't...


It is full color.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

How long is it out of curiosity? 

And if anyone's got time, care to post the plot in spoilers?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Its just over 100 pages long. 




Plot takes of right at the moment Guilliman orders Marius Gage to hunt down the_ Infidus Imperator_ in KNF. 

After a brief battle with three Word Bearers cruisers that tried to prevent the _Macragge's Honour_ from catching up with the _Infidus_ Kor Phareon (half of his guts missing) wakes up on the surgeons table aboard the _Infidues_, has his wounds sealed with warp magic and decides to attack the _Macragge's Honour_ which is catching up to the _Infidus_. 

The two ships deal broadsides with each other before the Ultramarines commit to a boarding action. Captain Mersaor leads the Ultramarines Cataphractii onto the _Infidus_ via boarding torpedos, docking claws and siege bridges. 
The Ultramarines quickly get the upper hand in the assault, but it is soon revealed that it was all a trap and a cabal of psykers wipe the Ultramarines Cataphractii from the face of the ship with a psychic attack and teleport Word Bearers and daemons abroad the _Macragge's Honour_. Marius Gage proceeds to kick some daemon ass and the assault is repelled. 

The _Infidus Imperator_ proceeds to run from the _Macragge's Honour_, which has sustained great damage during the boarding action. Kor Phaeron uses his Athame to rip a hole in space and the _Infidus_ escapes through it out from the Calth system, with the _Macragge's Honour_ following it through just before the rift closed. 

The _Macragge's Honour_ materializes in a warp rift, presumably the Maelstorm and continues its chase after the _Infidus_, but they are soon boarded by daemons and in the chaos that ensues they lose track of the ship, which proceeds to launch a surprise attack against _Macragge's Honour_ and almost destroying the ship. The crew of the _Macragge's Honour_ are unable to pin point the location of the _Infidus_ in the chaos of the Maelstorm and the ship continues taking a beating for another two attack runs from the _Infidus_ before Captain Mersaor, who it is revealed survived the psychic attack during the boarding action, activates his homing tracer allowing the _Macragge's Honour_ to locate the _Infidus_. 

The Ultramarines flagship proceeds to annihilate the Word Bearers flagship, but not before Kor Phareon uses his athame to escape with his retinue through another slice in the immaterium. They end up on what is revealed to be the plant Sicarus. 

Meanwhile Marius Gage and the survivor aboard the _Macragge's Honour_ are left stranded in space, not knowing their location and unable to get a heading anywhere. Marius Gage vows to find a way back to Ultramar, but admits it might take years if not even lifetimes for them to find a way out of wherever they are.


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

Any idea WHEN it's going to be released?


----------



## March of Time (Dec 4, 2009)

Phoebus said:


> Any idea WHEN it's going to be released?


Late December!


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

March of Time said:


> Late December!


Cool, I wouldn't have gotten the LE as no way i'm paying £80 for a CE, £30-40 yes but not twice that. Will definitely get the regular version though, it sounds epic.


LotN


----------



## March of Time (Dec 4, 2009)

Lord of the Night said:


> Cool, I wouldn't have gotten the LE as no way i'm paying £80 for a CE, £30-40 yes but not twice that. Will definitely get the regular version though, it sounds epic.
> 
> 
> LotN


The limited edition version was £85 not £80,The standard version will probably cost the same has the limited one.They only difference is the standard one has different picture on the front cover.


----------



## The Scion of Chemos (May 24, 2013)

March of Time said:


> The limited edition version was £85 not £80,The standard version will probably cost the same has the limited one.They only difference is the standard one has different picture on the front cover.


The standard one also isn't limited in number, an early release, an event exclusive, or leatherbound 
I would expect the normal one to be like $50-$60 USD.


----------



## March of Time (Dec 4, 2009)

The Scion of Chemos said:


> The standard one also isn't limited in number, an early release, an event exclusive, or leatherbound
> I would expect the normal one to be like $50-$60 USD.




A couple of quotes by black library of there face book page;

Black Library
The 1st edition event exclusive version with alternate cover art launched at the Weekender will be available at events until it has sold out. You will have opportunity to buy the full release limited edition of Macragge's Honour in the same format (except for the cover art) from www.blacklibrary.com in late December.

Black Library
The edition at Christmas will be in the black leather.


----------



## The Scion of Chemos (May 24, 2013)

March of Time said:


> A couple of quotes by black library of there face book page;
> 
> Black Library
> The 1st edition event exclusive version with alternate cover art launched at the Weekender will be available at events until it has sold out. You will have opportunity to buy the full release limited edition of Macragge's Honour in the same format (except for the cover art) from www.blacklibrary.com in late December.
> ...


Yeah, I read that post, however, I thought you were meaning the real general release.
Meaning the non-limited edition.
I think that the normal edition(whenever it comes out) will be cheaper.
I hope this one has a better cover than the Event Exclusive, as I was not much a fan of that one.


----------

